# Babs is not doing better



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Babs seems to be getting weaker, no matter how much fat, red meat, supplements I give her nothing changes...Her weight seems to be staying the same, her knees are bothering her again, she has started losing her balance and falling over on occasion, she is very lazy, not lethargic just not interested in much, she tires so easy.... she is eating, her poops are firm and look fine. she needs help going up the stairs and I carry her down. sometimes I think that changing her to raw so late in life wasn't the best idea, she did ok in the beginning but now six months into it she isn't, or maybe it is just she is much older than we all thought. she has an appt. for acupuncture on the 31st, but I am going to take her in to the regular vet this:frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When was she last examined by a vet? Full bloodwork done?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she had a full blood panel done in Feb of this year... the Vet thinks she has MYELOPATHY (SPINAL CORD DISEASE) he is not sure of the origin, degenerative, inflammatory or compression, she has a neurological component to it. He said the only way to be sure is with a MRI however only a few of the causes have a fix, most do not. it breaks my heart to think I might not be able to do anything to help her


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry your girl is not doing well. Maddie is not getting around well in the back end either but I don't think there is anything i can do for it.

I hope you find something.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Herzo said:


> I'm so sorry your girl is not doing well. Maddie is not getting around well in the back end either but I don't think there is anything i can do for it.
> 
> I hope you find something.


Thanks, I have a appt for a second opinion, if it is the spinal cord disease there isn't much I will be able to do for her either. I am sorry Maddie isn't getting around well.


----------

